# Solved: "Print Management" missing



## alexamike (Jul 10, 2007)

Running Win7 HP. I want to clean out my printer drivers to fix a corruption problem. All instructions tell me to use "Print Management", but it does not show up under Admin Tools, or anywhere else (including System32).
Where can I get it?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Print Management is not available in Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## alexamike (Jul 10, 2007)

So how can I clean out old driver packages? Removing the printer won't do it, according to all I've read.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

1. Open Printers by clicking the Start button Picture of the Start button, clicking Control Panel, clicking Hardware and Sound, and then clicking Printers.
2. Right-click the printer that you want to remove, and then click Delete.

If you can't delete the printer, right-click it again, click Run as administrator, and then click Delete. Administrator permission required If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.


----------



## alexamike (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm having problems with a corrupted (I think) driver package for my laser printer. I can delete the printer as you suggest, but from what I read, this does not remove the drivers and the driver package, which will reassert itself when you reconnect the printer.
In Win7 Pro, you can clean this out using Print Management, but how do you do it in Win7 HP?
In other words, how can I get the equivalent functionality?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Disconnect the printer cable, uninstall the driver. Find and download a new drive if you can find one, the install it. Do NOT connect the cable again until you have a the new driver installed.


----------



## alexamike (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for your answers ....


----------

